
Perfectly Lossless SVG Converter - mattrb
https://github.com/mattrberry/lossless-svg-converter
======
btschaegg
Funnily enough, the left image looks blurrier on my phone...

Looks pretty awesome, though. I'm sure I could use that some day. A good
pixelation effect is sometimes astoundingly hard to produce...

~~~
Zekio
Sounds like that is upscaling working its magic on the left image, experience
the same on a hi-dpi monitor

------
fango
browser needs quite long for displaying svg image, as pixels are emulated via
<rec> elements ...

